# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Entit de demande trop grande

## APL-AML

> *Entit de demande trop grande*
> 
> La ressource demande nautorise pas les donnes de demande avec les requtes POST, ou la quantit de donnes fournies dans la demande dpasse la limite de capacit.
> _Apache/2.4.38 (Debian) Server at www.developpez.net Port 443_


Depuis environ un mois, je ne peux plus intervenir sur mes billets, ni en crer de nouveaux. Un message derreur signale deux raisons possibles : 

les donnes elles-mmes traites avec la requte POST,
et la quantit de donnes qui dpasserait la limite de capacit.
Jai tent de dterminer une ventuelle limite de donnes mais cest trs fluctuant. Ma dernire tentative a atteint 27.472 caractres, bien loin de la limite prvue de 65.536 caractres. Cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que le maximum est dsormais 27.472 caractres. Le contenu semble avoir galement une incidence.

Je reois le mme message derreur avec 10.283 caractres mais avec un contenu diffrent dont une partie est constitue de caractres semi-graphiques.

Bref, je suis perplexe !... et en panne. Cest pourquoi, je me dcide  signaler ce problme. 

Le message apparait furtivement en anglais  *Request Entity Too Large*  avant dtre immdiatement traduit en franais.

Depuis le 23/10/2014, la limite dun billet de blog est passe de 10.000  65.536 caractres :

*Limite dun Billet-de-Blog*
Je vous serais trs reconnaissant de vous intresser  ce problme.

Cordialement


*Message modifi ce 09/11/2021* _(avant de ne plus pouvoir intervenir sur mon message)_ 

*Proposition de test* 

Le 07/07/2021, je proposais sur le forum *Algorithmes et structures de donnes* la discussion *Sujet dalgorithmie original : imprimer des numros de table en piles* 

Le 31/07/2021, je postais dans cette discussion : *Corrig de mon devoir de vacances*

Le test que je viens de faire et que je propose, consiste tout simplement  :

Rpondre avec citation  ce message puis visualiser la rponse sans rien ajouter, 

ou
copier/coller le source de mon message _"Corrig de mon devoir de vacances"_ dans un billet de blog vierge puis visualiser ou enregistrer ce billet. 
Le retour est immdiat : _"Entit de demande trop grande"_


En principe, tout membre DVP peut faire ce test et devrait avoir le mme message en retour.

D'aprs les statistiques Word, le _"Corrig de mon devoir de vacances"_ totalise 18.658 caractres  (espaces non compris) et 32.388 (espaces compris). 

Je profite de l'occasion pour prciser que la limite de 65.536 caractres s'entend "espaces non compris". Enfin, il me semble sinon, tous mes billets sont "OUT OF BOUNDS".

Cordialement

----------

